# Oliver is acting weird



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

He always acts weird after his grooming but this time, he is really wigging out. He is leaping and woofing at the same time (goes about an inch up in the air) and does it repeatedly. He is also going back to his hiney w/ his mouth but not scratching. It's like something is bothering him. I wonder if she did his anal glands and it feels weird? Any ideas? His bm's are a bit offish b/c he is very distracted w/ the warmer weather(birds abound). But, he's still going at least 2 times a day(normal is 3-4). He's eating ok and drinking ok. Anyone have this sort of behavior before?


edited to add....I looked at his anus and it has what I think is a bump that is a hemorroid. Is this possible? This could be causing the discomfort ...

edited again to say...well I am now obsessed w/ his butt.







Upon further inspection, it's red in an area, I wonder (b/c he was so matted and she had to cut him quite close) if he doesn't have clipper burn? If so, any idea what I can put on it?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sometimes when they get groomed and their hair was long ,it feels funny to them when its short.Ya know the "air" hits it and im sure it feels very strange to them,I know when mine have been groomed to short they keep looking at there bottom like...HEY what is that i feel on my bottom???? Its kinda funny really...So maybe thats all it is with your baby....


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

He is acting like he is possessed. He can't sit still and he keeps "woofing". ...walking w/ his butt sideways too sometimes. He'll lean back to look there then go back to walking fine again.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 6 2005, 07:54 PM
> *He is acting like he is possessed. He can't sit still and he keeps "woofing". ...walking w/ his butt sideways too sometimes. He'll lean back to look there then go back to walking fine again.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49901*


[/QUOTE]
Yup that sounds like he's not used to the air hiting his little bottom.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Ya, I am h







oping this is it..I just wish I could give him a chill pill!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would have the vet check his anal glands just in case. You don't want an abscess to develop.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink does this more after I trim his butt area short...like his tail tickles more. Maybe that is adding to it too. I would def. take him to the vet if his booty hole looks funny though. Just to be safe.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

alright, I called the groomer(who happens to work out of my vet's office) and talked to her about Oliver's issues. She said when she groomed him on Monday..his anal glands were quite full and she drained quite a bit out of them. She suggested that he might feel irritated yet. She asked me to put some vaseline just inside his butt to relieve his discomfort.







Umm, alright I know I must but I'm a bit...offish!







She also said if he is still acting weird tomorrow to bring him in. Sooooo I guess I wait another day. She DID talk to the vet about him and he said that he might be a bit constipated now too b/c of the discomfort. Anyone have any hints on how to help his poo along(in addition to the vaseline?)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 7 2005, 08:38 AM
> *alright, I called the groomer(who happens to work out of my vet's office) and talked to her about Oliver's issues. She said when she groomed him on Monday..his anal glands were quite full and she drained quite a bit out of them. She suggested that he might feel irritated yet. She asked me to put some vaseline just inside his butt to relieve his discomfort.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Canned pumpkin.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank you JMM, I knew I read it somewhere but couldn't remember. My mind is a bit







lately!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Also if you do the vaseline you can wear some gloves so it isn't as gross.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

:lol: I plan on it..though I have four kids and I've gone thru everything imaginable


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

What is so gross about a fluff-butt's tiney hiney hole? There is NOTHING gross about these precious furbabies although I would wash my hands thoroughly after applying anything to that area........

Really! What were you thinking!?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Apr 7 2005, 09:13 AM
> *What is so gross about a fluff-butt's tiney hiney hole?  There is NOTHING gross about these precious furbabies although I would wash my hands thoroughly after applying anything to that area........
> 
> Really!  What were you thinking!?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50069*


[/QUOTE]

Putting vaseline on the outside is fine. I could do that. The groomer told her to but some on the inside of his butt. Sorry I need gloves to do that. With gloves I wouldn't have a problem doing it (well I still would think it is gross, but I could do it).


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

-_- after cleaning up the diarrhoea that I had to clean up two nights ago when my baby got sick..... a butt hole is nothing!









That poop was absolutely VICIOUS!!!









I think we all think it's disgusting but then the "maternal" instinct jumps in.... that and we know no-one else is gonna do it, so it's up to us!!!









It'll be ok! It'll only be gross for a few seconds.... I say put the gloves on and do what ya gotta do!!!


----------

